# ClockSim: Rubik's Clock Simulator for Windows and Mac



## imvelox (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello, I've written a new Rubik's Clock simulator which runs on both Windows and Mac (and Linux too if somebody will request it).

Download (Mac OS X)
Download (Windows)

Its features include:

Time/Movecount/TPS single, avg5, avg12, avg50, avg100, session mean, session average
Automatic saving of the session
Automatic saving of the PBs
WCA inspection (15 seconds) and WCA scrambles
Personalizable style and colors
Customizable key controls
This project is open-source, so you will find the source code too.
Read the file 'README.txt' for instructions.

I think it's worth a try, let me know if you like it or if you have any suggestion 

Video:





Screenshots:


Spoiler


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

It works with wine on linux systems (tested on Ubuntu 16.04LTS).
Remove the ".000" for movecount. Put in ".123" only if needed on averages.


----------



## imvelox (Sep 1, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> It works with wine on linux systems (tested on Ubuntu 16.04LTS).
> Remove the ".000" for movecount. Put in ".123" only if needed on averages.



Oh that's a good news!
Uhm yea I will remove the decimal part for the movecount single, looks better.


----------



## muchacho (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, works fine in Linux, first clock solve ever, 1:51.676 after a tutorial and a couple of DNFs.

Thanks!


----------



## imvelox (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok so added BLD, "digital clock" (this one is really cool, it shows digital clocks instead of analog ones) and "no y2's" modalities, so they will be in the next release.


----------



## Shengliang Cai (Oct 7, 2016)

That's a good news for clocker


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 7, 2016)

I'd be cool to see NxN, and the possibility of x2 flips and corner flips (holding one corner still and flipping the clock), as well as z/z'/z2 rotations.


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Aug 18, 2017)

imvelox said:


> Hello, I've written a new Rubik's Clock simulator which runs on both Windows and Mac (and Linux too if somebody will request it).
> 
> Download (Mac OS X)
> Download (Windows)
> ...


Can that softwer run on android phone?


----------



## Hucklebberry (Aug 18, 2017)

probably not, programming for mobile is completely different.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 20, 2017)

has glitches like it has all the pins up on both sides at the same time


----------



## imvelox (Sep 20, 2017)

applezfall said:


> has glitches like it has all the pins up on both sides at the same time


Hem are you sure? Maybe it's a problem with the color scheme? (same color for pin-up and pin-down)


----------



## applezfall (Sep 20, 2017)

K I see


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 21, 2017)

this is really addicting what the hell


----------



## applezfall (Sep 21, 2017)

imvelox said:


> Hem are you sure? Maybe it's a problem with the color scheme? (same color for pin-up and pin-down)


I fixed it am I like it now


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 21, 2017)

Decided to download this since I seen the thread in case I feel like using it to practise noflip at some point, since hardware sucks and I could just get good at sim instead. I quickly realised that the sim doesn't seem to allow turns on down pins, so noflip is impossible. Any change that could be changed, or is it there already and I'm just being dumb?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 21, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Decided to download this since I seen the thread in case I feel like using it to practise noflip at some point, since hardware sucks and I could just get good at sim instead. I quickly realised that the sim doesn't seem to allow turns on down pins, so noflip is impossible. Any change that could be changed, or is it there already and I'm just being dumb?


No offense but no flip is kind of bad  I would like to see this though seeing how sometimes if the cross is less than two moves I will sometime solve it on the back


----------



## ReversedPlus (Sep 21, 2017)

Dude I love it, I have been playing with it for the last hour it's really cool!

It is awesome to see people making stuff like this


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 21, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> No offense but no flip is kind of bad


Do you have any constructive criticism to back that up? As far as I was aware, nobody had spent much time practising it yet. I figured that if I got decent on sim with it and made a better tutorial I could maybe get more people interested.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 21, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Do you have any constructive criticism to back that up? As far as I was aware, nobody had spent much time practising it yet. I figured that if I got decent on sim with it and made a better tutorial I could maybe get more people interested.


It’s just slower in my opinion since you need to use up inspection planning out the first side. Also if you slip or turn it accurately then you will need to flip it over to fix it. Overall I think it’s better to just keep the .3 seconds used to flip it. It is nice for certain scenarios but I don’t think it should be the main method. Those are my cons to it but I want to hear pros from you. Why do you think it’s better?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 28, 2018)

You could make a 4x4+ version or add a way to increase the size if that's not too hard


----------



## Hazel (Jul 1, 2018)

The first time I opened this it worked fine, but now it just shows a blank screen?
It shows the stats and everything just not the clock itself, it still starts inspection when I press the scramble button though? I already deleted it and reinstalled but it didn't help (Mac).


----------



## aybuck37 (Jul 2, 2018)

Aerma said:


> The first time I opened this it worked fine, but now it just shows a blank screen?
> It shows the stats and everything just not the clock itself, it still starts inspection when I press the scramble button though? I already deleted it and reinstalled but it didn't help (Mac).


Did you get it to work?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2018)

Yep, clicking "Set to default" in settings fixed the issue.


----------

